# Thread in "Fische" macht mir Angst ...



## Patrol-Lady (23. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,

alles hatte ich mir so schön vorgestellt mit meinem geplanten Miniteich, und dann der Hilfeschrei von Sigirid "Bullifan" in 'Fische (allgemein)' ... Also wie das da gehandhabt wird und auch aussieht kann ich auch nicht gutheißen, aber Angst macht Ihr mir mit dem mehrfach erteilten Rat in einem so kleinen Teich *gar keine* Fische zu halten !?! Wer schon was von mir gelesen hat weiß, daß ich über einen unbedarft mit Deko-Goldfischen besetzten Kübelteich zur Fischmutter wurde und seit dem Herbst ein großes Aquarium besitze. Natürlich für die Goldfischlis, die für das Kübelchen zu groß wurden, und dann natürlich wegen des Mini-Biotops ergänzt wurde um __ Schnecken, Zwergrillenmuscheln, 2 Antennenwelsen und einem Schwung Garnelen, natürlich kamen der Schönheit wegen noch vier kleine Schleierschwänze dazu. Die sechs Goldfische, zwischen 4/5 und 8/10 cm groß, (alles andere bleibt im Wohnzimmer) wollte ich eigentlich im Frühsommer in einen Miniteich umsiedeln, gekauft habe ich ihn schon. 800 ltr-Komplett mit aller Technik von Heißner. Und Ihr propagiert: unter 1000 l keine Fische .... Ihr habt mir meine ganze Traute genommen. Aber das Aquarium hat auch nur 150 l, soll ich die Fische verschenken?

weint Conny     und erbittet Trost


----------



## AMR (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Thread in "Fische" macht mir Angst ...*

keine sorge

also ...bullyfan oder wie auch immer... hat ja zusätzlich koi eingesetzt. goldfische alleine wären ja nicht so schlimm gewesen. zusätzlich denke ich dass es eine lüge ist und ihr teich weder 80cm tief ist noch 1000l fasst...wie groß ist denn dein garten? hast du nicht die möglichkeit, mit folie ein becken um die ca 1500l anzulegen? könntest ja die teichform verkaufen. weil ich denke deine fische sind dir wichtig ...und wenn sie guten schwimmraum haben bisde ja auch glücklicher^^... ich hatte auch kaum platz zur verfügung aber ein paar literchen bekommt man doch immer noch raus


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Thread in "Fische" macht mir Angst ...*

Hallo Conny, 

auch wenns schwer ist... trenn Dich doch von dem Gedanken mit Fischen in einem so kleinen Teich ! 
Beim Teich gibt es deutlich mehr äussere Einflüsse, als beim Aquarium. 

Um so kleiner das Becken um so größer sind z.B. die Temperaturunterschiede Tag /Nacht oder Sonnentage / Regen ! Eventuelle Schadstoffeinträge sind beim kleinen Teich viel konzentrierter als beim großen usw. 

Ich denke auch wenn das alle hier lange überleben würden... aber wer von Euch möchte gern in einer 10qm Wohnung wohnen in der ihr tagsüber schwitz und nachts am frieren seid ? 

Schau doch einfach mal die vielen cool bepflanzeten kleinen Teiche an, die sind ohne Fische viel schöner. Die Goldies rupfen Dir ja nach und nach alle Pflanzen weg. 

@Alex persönlich halte ich auch 1500 liter zu klein für Fische, das mag gehen, aber gut ist es aus o.g. Gründen auf Dauer sicher nicht. 

Mindestgrenzen sind ja immer als das absolute minimum zu verstehen. 
Wollt Ihr immer mit dem absoluten Minimum auskommen ? 
Nein ? 
Ich denke die Fische wollen es auch nicht. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## AMR (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Thread in "Fische" macht mir Angst ...*

@wolf : joa ich finde es auch klein^^..aber ich dachte vllt hat conny kaum platz...weil sie sich ja einen 800l becken gekauft hat, welches für fische eher nicht geeignet ist, sondern eher als zier- bzw pflanzenteich.


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Thread in "Fische" macht mir Angst ...*

Hallo Conny,

wenn die Fische im Winter sowieso ins Haus sollen, warum dann nicht gleich über den Winter das AQ richtig einrichten und nutzen? 
Du musst es halt jeden Herbst zeitig genug "einfahren" und "Animpfen"... es gibt schlimmeres!
Oder es bleibt im Sommer als Pflanzenbecken mit etwas weniger Arbeit stehen. 

Dann könntest Du in das Teichlein Guppys oder Makropoden oder oder einsetzen.... gibt sicherlich einige dieser kleineren Arten. Rainer (Chromis) hat da bestimmt ein paar Vorschläge auf Lager... 

Eine Bekannte hat im Sommer eine Schüsselteich auf dem Balkon mit einer tropischen Seerose.... darin vermehren sich die Guppys und Garnelen immer "wie dumm". 
Allerdings kommt die Schüssel halt im Winter komplett geleert in den Keller, sodass kein Tier draußen vergessen werden kann.

Goldfische werden auf Dauer halt für ein AQ im Winter und den Teich im Sommer etwas groß - meine Meinung!


----------



## Patrol-Lady (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Thread in "Fische" macht mir Angst ...*

Hallöle und erstmal Danke, auch wenn ich im Moment unglücklich bin. Die Frage nach unserem Garten - *Garten ?* *Garten ??* Siehe Bild ....  Aber sehr schön Südwest gelegen mit Sonne ab frühem Nachmittag.

 

Dann werde ich wohl meine Fischlis abgeben müssen .............


----------



## jochen (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Thread in "Fische" macht mir Angst ...*

Hallo Conny,

in meinen Augen brauchst du auf Fische nicht verzichten.

Jedoch die Goldis würde ich verschenken, Annett hat den Grund dafür schon geschrieben.

Es gibt soviele Arten von Fische die sich in einen kleinen Gartenteich wohlfühlen, sich vermehren, die schönsten Farben und Flossen gerade in der Sommerfrische im Teich zeigen.

Wichtig ist dabei wie es ebenfals Annett beschrieben hat, das du spätestens im September dafür ein geeignetes Aquarium einfährst und die Fische dann Ende September in das eingefahren Aquarium umsetzt.

Speziell Fische aus Nordamerika sind dafür geeignet, google mal nach Kärpflinge, oder meinem Favoriten die Nordamerkanische Rotflossenorfe...(Notropis lutrensis) oder noch schöner Notropis chrosomus.
oder eben Makropoden aus Asien, bei dieser Art sollte man jedoch beachten, das sie Strömung im Teich verabscheuen und stark verkrautete Teiche lieben,
 wunderschön ist auch der Kardinalfisch der jedoch nicht in zu warmen Wasser gehalten werden sollte.
Guppy geht immer, und sorgt reichlich für Nachwuchs...

und, und, und...

also verzichten brauchst du nicht,
der richtige Fisch machts...


----------

